
MBA students demand tuition fee refunds over campus closures - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/d093664c-0381-487f-99e6-027230e2104f
======
avmich
Why only MBA students? Why not the whole studying population in the country?

~~~
djohnston
I think MBA students are being uniquely screwed in that one of the biggest
points of B School is developing relationships with people you'll work with
"in the wild." Not to downplay networking in other degrees, but frankly the
only difference between HBS and night school is these connections.

------
koop123
It's a business. Students still are taking classes online. Why undermine our
own educational system.

